# Pink Floyd During Sleep



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey, everyone. I'm about to go to sleep and setup my computer so that it'll play Pink Floyd's Echoes during the heaviest duration of my sleep.
I'm looking to see if it has any effect on my dreaming.

I'll make a post tomorrow to tell you guys how it went.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool idea


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweet dreams and enjoy!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Couldn't fall asleep with my laptop wrring right next to me, maybe ill try it again another night...


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

lmao ive done that with dark side of the moon and the wall, AMAZING DREAMS


----------



## skeyesthelimit (Nov 9, 2010)

I wonder what other music has this kind of effect on dreams







When I have those moments when I hear music in my sleep (randomly in my dream), it sounds so damn good. The song will sound so amazing, but when I wake up and play it in my head, it's not the same. Anyone else have that?


----------



## RedRain (Nov 16, 2010)

I listened to Mr. Bungle while sleeping once.... It was interesting....


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

Shine On Crazy Diamond is my fav Floyd song.
I know guys who go to sleep everynight with music playing, but I cant.
Ive tried hypnosis cds before sleep aswell, thinking ill process them in sleep - the result being I couldnt sleep.
My conclusion is not too much information before bedtime. (That's relative to the person, of course.)


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

oh man, I've fallen asleep to the whole Floyd album. wonderful experience. totally influenced my dreams.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ivan Hawk said:


> oh man, I've fallen asleep to the whole Floyd album. wonderful experience. totally influenced my dreams.


Which one?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

skeyesthelimit said:


> When I have those moments when I hear music in my sleep (randomly in my dream), it sounds so damn good. The song will sound so amazing, but when I wake up and play it in my head, it's not the same. Anyone else have that?


I had that about a week ago. I was flying down a populated street sidewalk listening to a John Lennon Song (made it up in my head) I tried to play it when I woke up but I lost it.


----------

